# I don't think I'll ever have a boyfriend.



## KC-Blu-Eyez

=


----------



## Grim619

Ask me to go out. I will say yes then we can break up.. There you go lol JK!

Yea though I kind of feel the same way people tell me I need A GF but I just don't think I can sustain A good relationship. The way I am seems almost opposite of what A real BF should be... I wouldn't call, I wouldn't like to go out that much,I have personal space issues, stuff like that. It's alright though I don't want to get into feeling like i'm failing at being A bf which is inevitable.


----------



## Mr.Anon

I'm in the same situation. I've been asked by relatives if I was gay, & at times they just assume I am since they don't see me checking out other girls. But the reason I don't is because its utterly depressing to know that im just too afraid to go up to that person & just ask for there number or something, so why bother to look & get my hopes up? I've always thought back when I was about 15 that some girl would deffinatly ask me out, right out of the blue... But it never happened... Im 19 now, still never gone out with anyone. & what the worst part about it is the fact that I have absolutly no dating experience what so ever, so if I ever DID go out with someone, they'd think I was weird or something was wrong with me because I've never dated & wouldn't know the first thing to say & I'd try to be coture, but i'd just come off as boring, but im not, im a really funny guy, but my nerves would get the best of me... Sure, someone can TELL me that "you do this & say that" but I wouldn't listen because I would be afraid of what they said, backfiring. I have that same depressing feeling of loneliness, when you just sit there & think of people you seen, or people you know but not very well, just wishing you could know them more, just to be able to hang out with that particular person. I for one don't have any friends whatsoever, & have been isolated completly, excluding the internet, because frankly, it is all I really have... I've done so good thus far without doing anything bad. Im not a punk, thief, or some drug addict. I've kept away from all of it in hopes that maybe I could find a nice girl that would really approve of me if I stayed away from it all, but apparently in this day & age, its "Cool" to do that stuff... Im sorry, but im not going to do something stupid, just to get a girl to like me, never will happen. Maybe this upcomming summer will be different, though I said the same thing in '08, but I could be lucky... Oh god, don't I hate SA.


----------



## HoneyyDew

I can relate to all of you guys too. I'm 18, and never had a boyfriend. There are times when I really dread to have a boyfriend, but I don't know is it because everybody else has a boyfriend or is it because I really want one. Most of my friends have boyfriends, and to be honest, it seems so difficult maintain a good relationship. Right now, I don't feel like I'm up for it. With my SA problem, I wouldn't know how to be a good gf.. 

But sometimes, I kind of just want somebody by my side, who will understand me and support me. But it's so hard to completely open up with someone. 

lol, I feel somewhat relieved letting this all out, im so glad i found this site.


----------



## Bob Slydell

If someone wants to be my girlfriend im 22 and male and not gay. 

I get asked if im gay alot too and it get really annoying. 

So once again, any chicks interested just PM me and we will get to know each other. 

Peace.


----------



## Alphataru

Man, I REALLY freaking hate it when relatives ask if I'm gay. Does me never having a gf mean that I like guys?

Seriously though, even if I were gay, wouldn't I be with a guy, instead of NOBODY?


----------



## ecstasy

You can try online dating...at least just for the experience of going on dates. Actually my friend met his girlfriend on Social Anxiety Friends....they are practically married after 3 months.


----------



## victoriangirl

First of all, you should totally change your attitude towards this situation. You can complain and feel sad that you've never had a boyfriend, but this does NOT mean that you will never have a boyfriend. 

I'm 30 now and I had my first boyfriend when I was 19 and I am speaking of real-life experiences. 

It's very important to start with a positive attitude.

Nowadays, the society makes us feel like we should all be dating, having boyfriends at a very early age. And it does seem like all tv shows, movies, stories we hear around us confirm this. But this does not mean that you should have had a boyfriend by now (whatever your age). It can be related to SA but even without SA there are so many people out there who have never had a boyfriend or found someone they liked. 

I am 100% sure that there were guys who had a crush on you at school. But somehow they never had the guts to approach you. This could be because you were shy or acted as if you were not interested or just too busy with other things in life to deal with them. 

People are very different. Some fall in love very easily, some cannot justify their life without having a boyfriend, some people just don't fall in love or like someone very easily and some people find it hard to approach the opposite sex even when they are 100% attracted to them. 

In my case I belong to the last 2 groups, so naturally it took me some time to like someone and approach this person. I have had many let-downs, disappointments, broken hearts before & after but you should really not give up and find out within yourself why you don't have a boyfriend (i.e. which category above you fall into) and accept it and work on it if necessary. 

Also being in a relationship does not automatically mean that happiness will follow you. You should be first happy on your own, only than you can be happy together. 

So everyone out here, please do not give up!!! You will all find your soulmates, I know it!


----------



## softconcrete

yeah i only have 1 aunt that commented on me being gay. like wth just because im single dont mean anything. when i was young like 7-8th grade i had like 4 or 5 girlfriends but my SA was nothing like it is now. i havent had a girlfriend in about 5 years. im 18 now. when i was in high school people would walk up to me and tell me that this girl thought i was cute and blah blah blah and id just be like ok and walk away. i have no idea how to talk to girls


----------



## UltraShy

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend.


Everyone? I'm twice your age and have yet to have a GF. And lots of other SAS members have similar stories.

I also kind of curious how old are these "older men"? Does that mean a guy who's so old he can legally buy beer? Or all the way to 25 so he can rent a car?:lol


----------



## Hoppipolla

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. *My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.*


Hahahaha

I know how you're feeling, though. No one has ever dirctly asked me if I was a lesbian, but I've heard the comments around. I'm 19, I'm going to be 20 in May, and I still haven't had a boyfriend. It feels like it's never going to happen.


----------



## caithiggs

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


I'm 22, I've had a few boyfriends in my day. I know what it feels like though, that fear that you can't get one. I had my first boyfriend at nearly age 17, and honestly I had only started talking to males at that time, since for whatever reason I could not speak to them as a younger teen. Well, frankly, the only way I was able to do it was because he was very forward. I still never was. But if you are quiet you are often unapproachable. If you do not make the moves, often nobody else will either. It has nothing to do with how worthy you are of a boyfriend.

But honestly, I know many people who never dated/lost their virginity until their 20s. They are still pretty well adapted individuals. Believe me when I say that you have plenty of time. Don't force yourself into the situation, let it come naturally. When you meet a guy who happens to know how to penetrate into your social realm then you will have luck. I personally avoid guys who I wouldn't be able to feel totally at home with. I'm more fond of sameness than differences. A lot of relationships (especially at your age) are absolutely meaningless, empty things. For introverted people that is more harmful than helpful. Wait until you can have a very meaningful relationship. Just wait til all your friends have massive drama associated with their relationships. You will be laughing to yourself, in your own glory that you don't have to deal with that kind of pettiness!

I myself haven't had a boyfriend in over two years, and frankly, don't care! Now that I've been through relationships, I know that they are not worth jumping into carelessly, or just because it is deemed the thing to do. Don't get pressured by what seems socially normal. Relax, and enjoy your own company. Relationships are often not even worth the energy.


----------



## caithiggs

Much respect to you KC, I have often wondered what it would be like to live in a small town where everyone is in everyone else's business. And personally, I would not want to live! Actually, I try to be as chameleon-like as I can, because I don't like different attention. I can be very different because there is so much anonymity in the city. But if I lived in a smaller place, I don't even know what I'd do. The thought of it freaks me out. Can't handle people I'm not really in tune with being in my business.


----------



## shydirtbikeguy

I didn't get a gf until I was 31 and that's only because of the internet. She doesn't understand the whole SA thing so things are kind of on the rocks now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

youll find someone


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

HoneyyDew said:


> I can relate to all of you guys too. I'm 18, and never had a boyfriend. There are times when I really dread to have a boyfriend, but I don't know is it because everybody else has a boyfriend or is it because I really want one. Most of my friends have boyfriends, and to be honest, it seems so difficult maintain a good relationship. Right now, I don't feel like I'm up for it. With my SA problem, I wouldn't know how to be a good gf..
> 
> But sometimes, I kind of just want somebody by my side, who will understand me and support me. But it's so hard to completely open up with someone.
> 
> lol, I feel somewhat relieved letting this all out, im so glad i found this site.


*Yah, I know what you mean. Except I'm 22 and all so, what can I say I'm an old maid. I really want a boyfriend, but then I'm afraid it'll end up that I'm not good enough. And also I'm not sure how good I'd be at maintaining a relationship. It scares me that I'll never have one, but then I'm afraid of getting hurt if I do get one.*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm 8 years older than you, but I can relate. I've never had a girlfriend. Girls have shown interest in me, but when my anxiety kicks in, they tend to lose interest. 

I don't want to wake up as a 50 year old man, and never having kissed anyone. That's what scares me.


----------



## nightwalker

me too. i feel the same way...........

we're lonely. :cry


----------



## creativedissent

i understand. i'm in the same situation. though for the time-being i'm not worried about it. i'm focusing on my studies. i'm actually confident that i will get one in the future.

i think the only reason you feel this way is because you assume that you'll never get one. you can't read the future. a year ago, i was totally consumed by SA. i never would have imagined i would have many friends a year later. have faith that your SA will get better if you work on it. and have faith that you probably will get a bf in the future.


----------



## LostinReverie

You have permission to join the club.


----------



## sbelle

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


I know how you feel. My mom thinks that i am into chicks. The only guys that give me attention are creepy forty year olds. Even if i like a guy and then i figure out that they like me i just freak out and push them away. I don't know what to do anymore. Nobody takes my anxiety seriously either. They think that its not that bad and that i can just get over it. I'm pretty sure my mom just thinks i want attention. My medication hardly works and my doctor thinks im being dramatic and won't put me on anything that actually works.


----------



## jollybeans

its good to know im not alone on this lol, i feel like ill never meet someone and like no guy is interestd in me that is my age,only the olddddd guys that i have no interest in. theres a guy at work i really like but i feel as if im not good enough for him *hes gorgeous*.he has shown a little intrest in me but i dont wanna be hurt i want to be his only one, not his 5th on the side to the right lol,the gorgeous ones are always the players


----------



## kreeper

I'm a couple years younger than you, I'm 16, but I can relate. Occasionally people will ask me if I have a boyfriend, and I always say "not right now" as if I've had a few in the past. Ha.


----------



## screwjack

This is going to sound really sexist but I think it's a lot harder for men than women in this area. Unless you're becoming an oldmaid spinster or something you will find someone eventually, so have hope.


----------



## march_hare

kreeper said:


> Occasionally people will ask me if I have a boyfriend, and I always say "not right now" as if I've had a few in the past. Ha.


Hehe, me too!


----------



## getupandgo

I'm 22 and I don't WANT a boyfriend, life is stressful enough as it is without adding another person to complicate it! I think you're just feeling insecure because you're the odd one out, but remember there are benefits to being single too.


----------



## Iioixo

screwjack said:


> This is going to sound really sexist but I think it's a lot harder for men than women in this area. Unless you're becoming an oldmaid spinster or something you will find someone eventually, so have hope.


I don't think that's sexist, I think it's true. Despite the women's lib movement, there's still kind of the expectation that it's the man's job to ask out the woman, not the other way around; girls can get away with being shy more than guys can. (I don't mean to belittle anyone's issues, I don't mean it's easy for every girl, but it's true.)


----------



## Gary

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


work on your looks, fix your hair or whatever, us guys are visual, and they start noticing then you have to put off an approachable vibe, Ive stopped from approachign girls who seemed to have a huge shield just because I can sense she doesnt want me to talk to her (not liek it should ever stop any guy) but if you want to get approached be approachable


----------



## laura024

You'll probably find one once you stop looking. It often happens that way.


----------



## Iioixo

laura024 said:


> You'll probably find one once you stop looking. It often happens that way.


Now that's something that definitely doesn't work for guys, unfortunately...


----------



## LostinReverie

Yes, yes, we all know y'all think you have it worse, but unless you've successfully been both genders, your opinion don't mean a thing.


----------



## Empress_D

what kinda sucks is that guys like confident girls and being as our SA makes us shy, i think guys tend to look past us. But I agree that once you stop looking is when you're probably going to find a bf. And getting to know someone on the internet would probably be a lot easier since there's no anxiety involved then when you meet, you already know them.

I think i'm just gonna join damn eharmony or something


----------



## nightwalker




----------



## Prodigal Son

Empress_D said:


> I think i'm just gonna join damn eharmony or something


:lol Online dating does make things easier, but getting people to meet can be a drag at times.


----------



## Strange_One

I'm going to be 19 and I've never had a girlfriend. I don't know how long it will be till I do... Girls will talk to me, and every once in a while they will give me their number. But I never call them... I'm just too nervous. My two friends are always asking me why I'm not seeing anyone. I don't really have much of an excuse besides "I don't know" because they see girls talk to me. They'll ask if I called her and I'll just tell them I did and it didn't work out. or that our date didn't go well. In reality I never did. One time I saw the same girl again that gave me her number. I told her I lost it. She gave me it again and I still never called her. LOL. I sound so stupid I know. But the point is you could be as pathetic as me! So don't be down on yourself. Be positive. Positive personality is a good trate in woman. You'll find someone.


----------



## aviationboy

Strange_One said:


> She gave me it again and I still never called her. LOL. I sound so stupid I know. But the point is you could be as pathetic as me!


you really should call her, because it seems not everyone can get a girls number as easily as you can! :|


----------



## Strange_One

aviationboy said:


> you really should call her, because it seems not everyone can get a girls number as easily as you can! :|


It's not like it happens all the time... Anyway, I won't be calling anyone anytimes soon. Not likely at least. The last girl that I called to talk to asked if I was sick(cuz I sounded so nervous). I said no. there was a long pause. tryed to talk about something but couldn't think of anything. My mind was blank... I do that a lot when talking to anyone. Especiely on the phone. Because I feel that every word I say is going to be picked apart and examined. Even typing on these forums is hard...


----------



## Lirael

I know what you mean. Sometimes out of the blue it will occur to me that I've never even held hands with a guy and I'll have a short moment of terror. It helps a lot to read this though. In the past the few guys that asked me out I didn't really like anyway and the guys I really liked made me even more nervous. I only once asked a guy out. We were somewhat of friends and I felt comfortable enough to talk to him a bit and laugh at his jokes. Anyway of course he said no "Because it's you." He was nice about it but it's never a pleasant thing to hear that dating you seems unfathomable. Anyway, sorry if I'm rambling but it's just nice to get this off my chest.


----------



## VCL XI

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in.





sbelle said:


> The only guys that give me attention are creepy forty year olds.





jollybeans said:


> like no guy is interestd in me that is my age,only the olddddd guys that i have no interest in.


Yeah, I hear they're in season. Be very a-scared.


----------



## Want2Bconfident

This thread shows me the problem with people with SA. Caught up, stuck dwelling on negatives, believing you're unworthy and already written off any chances you have of ever meeting anyone. 
What sort of attitude is that? There is only one possible outcome when you feel that way - failure!

Of course everyone is good enough and can meet someone they like if they have the right attitude. Develop your self image from an experience where you were judged positively or someone showed an interest in you because that is you. Forget the negative crap. Believe you are fantastic, aim to be the best you can, believe you are a fantastic person who people would be lucky to know. Once you start feeling positively about yourself your confidence will improve massively and you'll be more outgoing and people will see the real you. 

Everyone has got to stop dwelling on the crap and any negative judgements or beliefs that they are not good enough, its absolute rubbish! No one is perfect, we all wish we could change something about ourselves, but people don't let that thing that they wish they could change define them or determine their self worth. We all have positives and qualities. 

Aim to be the best person you can be - looks and personality, make your self image of yourself as a positive experience or nice comments you have received, they are more valid than any negative comments, because negative comments come from insensitive jerks who are either shallow, immature or have no brains. Nice comments come from people who are worth our time. And believe you are fantastic!


----------



## LostinReverie

slurpazillia said:


> there is something called statistics and being observant. i dont think anyone has to experience the being of both genders to know that is easier for a woman to at the very least find someone to have sex with them.
> 
> im a guy. lets say both of us were at a bar and our objective for the night was to sit there quietly get drunk and go home with the first person to flirt with us. you would no doubt be leaving the bar 15 minutes after you got there. i would be going home at 2:00am drunk as hell and alone.
> 
> id have to say that both genders have an equally hard time finding a "quality" relationship but thats about it.


That's exactly what I mean. You have no ****ing clue. Gender doesn't put you into a category. I have never been flirted with in my entire life let alone had the opportunity to have sex. So don't assume you know things you obviously have no experience with. We all have it ****ing hard so stop the *****ing about "gender differences" and take some responsibility for yourself. The only people who have it a bit easier in the dating world when it comes to SA are the attractive ones and that goes for both male and female.


----------



## C.J.

to be honest, b/c I've been the same way....you probably don't give off the approachable "come talk to me" vibe. Perhaps your body language suggests "leave me alone" so no guys will come up to you. I used to run away (pretty much) when a guy would talk to me or act so shocked and awkward that they thought I was not interested. Work on being up and looking friendly and confident. Then lots of men will show interest, also you could strike up convo with them first. make the first move.


----------



## Eraserhead

victoriangirl said:


> I am 100% sure that there were guys who had a crush on you at school. But somehow they never had the guts to approach you. This could be because you were shy or acted as if you were not interested or just too busy with other things in life to deal with them.


This is probably true! It's tough approaching a girl you like... It's especially tough when you don't get the impression that _she's_ interested too.


----------



## screwjack

Yeah I meant girls have it easier just finding a guy. If you are thinking about a long term very close relationship and not a fling that will be over with in about a month you are putting the cart before the horse. Everyone has trouble getting those. But if you are a girl you can find someone to sleep with or a guy to mess around with like that and the reason I know is not because I have experience being a woman because I have experience being a man and those of you that think that no intelligent man wouldn't want a brainless pretty woman are kind of lost... not saying it's right though.


----------



## LostinReverie

No, not "if you're a girl", it's "if you're a pretty girl". I absolutely hate it that guys see all women in their head as all attractive women and really don't get that if you're not attractive, you're not approached, especially if you're shy. Not saying the OP is unattractive, just saying I'm ****ing sick of these stupid generalizations that make me feel like I'm not considered a female.


----------



## screwjack

LostInReverie said:


> No, not "if you're a girl", it's "if you're a pretty girl". I absolutely hate it that guys see all women in their head as all attractive women and really don't get that if you're not attractive, you're not approached, especially if you're shy. Not saying the OP is unattractive, just saying I'm ****ing sick of these stupid generalizations that make me feel like I'm not considered a female.


My point is two people have the same exact SA and the exact same attractiveness one a woman, one a man. They both work on it and get to the point where the SA isn't crippling and they can sort of interact. Want to bet who will find someone first?

If your SA is crippling enough you will not get any attention, it has nothing to do with attractiveness. I consider myself attractive and most females quickly lose interest when they begin talking to me, I have never gotten a number.

I'm only trying to give the OP some hope. Even if it does come across as sexist...


----------



## LostinReverie

And your point only works if she is attractive (which I have no idea). Otherwise, you're just being hurtful and unfair, because life doesn't work that way "just because you're a girl".


----------



## C.J.

LostInReverie said:


> I have never been flirted with in my entire life let alone had the opportunity to have sex.


how do you know you have never been flirted with? Could it be that b/c of SA you didn't even recognize it as flirting? I cannot tell you how many times I was too blind to see someone's obvious interest in me. Men would try to approach me and I would not have a clue b/c I had low self esteem kinda like "what? you talking to me?" reaction. or it would just scare me and I'd get all nervous and escape the situation. Just saying, maybe there have been opportunities but you didn't see them.


----------



## screwjack

LostInReverie said:


> And your point only works if she is attractive (which I have no idea). Otherwise, you're just being hurtful and unfair, because life doesn't work that way "just because you're a girl".


You're missing my point entirely, attractiveness dosen't matter that much to guys. If the girl has a pulse and they're responding that's enough for some. You might think it's your looks because of low self esteem, but it's more likely guys just think your cold and not interested from your behavior. Which is a part of SA we can all relate to.


----------



## Want2Bconfident

screwjack said:


> You're missing my point entirely, attractiveness dosen't matter that much to guys. If the girl has a pulse and they're responding that's enough for some. You might think it's your looks because of low self esteem, but it's more likely guys just think your cold and not interested from your behavior. Which is a part of SA we can all relate to.


I do agree that attractiveness doesn't matter much to lots of guys, I think most guys will find any woman who is slim attractive.

But I think anyone who lacks confidence, whether they are a man or woman will find it hard to get dates. Confidence is key. Like I said higher up, people need to stop dwelling on negatives, its just so wrong!


----------



## LostinReverie

C.J. said:


> how do you know you have never been flirted with? Could it be that b/c of SA you didn't even recognize it as flirting? I cannot tell you how many times I was too blind to see someone's obvious interest in me. Men would try to approach me and I would not have a clue b/c I had low self esteem kinda like "what? you talking to me?" reaction. or it would just scare me and I'd get all nervous and escape the situation. Just saying, maybe there have been opportunities but you didn't see them.


I wish. The thing is that no man (nor woman) has ever approached me. So there never has been a guy for me to judge his intention with. I have asked a few guys out and I deeply regret doing so considering their reactions. I just get the feeling that I'm alone in this and there really isn't anyone out there as repelling as I am. Hell, I can't even make friends. Thanks for the help, though. I suppose I shouldn't have started. You'd think I would've learned by now. I don't belong here.

As for attractiveness not mattering, that is complete bull****.


----------



## ohioisforloners

I have never felt a physical attraction to ANYONE ever. I was in a relationship for 3 years but I never looked at her as something I was physically attracted to. Im not gay, I left that open for a while but it doesn't matter, Im just simply not attracted physically to anyone. It sounds like being Asexual, but im really not sure..maybe I just have not found someone im attracted to?


----------



## C.J.

^^^what about celebrity crushes? I don't get them anymore but when I was a tween/teen I was all about Brad Pitt and crap LOL


----------



## C.J.

LostInReverie said:


> As for attractiveness not mattering, that is complete bull****.


agreed...pretty people have it easier for sure. They get perks and people are generally more pleasent to good looking folks. Like if you dropped a bunch of stuff on the street, people would be more likely to help you if you're pretty. People are also more inclined to do favors for you. They get more promotions at work, more opportunity. but you have to be nice and open too.

However, LostInReverie, if you're implying you are unattractive I would absolutely have to disagree. I see nothing repelling about your physical appearance. I have a feeling it has more to do with attitude and how you may come across to guys....like if you seem closed off or uninterested in company. I have been guilty of this as well.


----------



## Want2Bconfident

C.J. said:


> agreed...pretty people have it easier for sure. They get perks and people are generally more pleasent to good looking folks. Like if you dropped a bunch of stuff on the street, people would be more likely to help you if you're pretty. People are also more inclined to do favors for you. They get more promotions at work, more opportunity. but you have to be nice and open too.
> 
> However, LostInReverie, if you're implying you are unattractive I would absolutely have to disagree. I see nothing repelling about your physical appearance. I have a feeling it has more to do with attitude and how you may come across to guys....like if you seem closed off or uninterested in company. I have been guilty of this as well.


I've just looked at a pic of LostinReverie, flipping heck, talk about thinking negatively, she looks absolutely fine, she has huge potential to look an absolute babe. If Lostinreverie had some confidence in herself she could have her pick of guys for sure!


----------



## VCL XI

Want2Bconfident said:


> Like I said higher up, people need to stop dwelling on negatives, its just so wrong!


I'd need some sort of makeshift lobotomy to stop dwelling on negatives. It's like there's a constant mind-inferno of negative experiences that I can never switch off. Even the most trivial failures/embarrassments/rejections haunt me for years and refuse to be forgotten about.


----------



## VCL XI

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> VCL XI - I don't get your post. Should I just give in and date men that are my fathers age?


Noooo way, I was just making a dumb joke. The image of a swarm of creepy, sexed-up old guys prowling around everywhere put a funny image in my head...even if it apparently isn't too far from the truth.


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> Noooo way, I was just making a dumb joke. The image of a swarm of creepy, sexed-up old guys prowling around everywhere put a funny image in my head...even if it apparently isn't too far from the truth.


Christ, now I have an elaborate mental image from _Shivers_.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Aww well I think the main aim is to be able to feel happy alone before you are ready to go into a relationship of any sort. Be happy in the 'now' of life and accept it for what it is rather than always looking to something greater for comfort and satisfaction. People who compare and say well just because she has a bf I need one too aren't even questioning what THEY really want rather they're looking at others expectations and adjusting they're actions in accordance. Dating is usually just a 'stage' that everybody goes through before they find the one they really like, but let that one person come to you and be patient, don't get upset if it hasn't happened yet or become depressed in anticipation because it may not even happen the way you'd like. Mostly these sorts of things take time and effort and usually happen when its least expected, but on the same token, some people are just luckier than others and are able to find that 'special' person earlier on in life and end up spending their whole lives together. I've also known dudes from my work who are ove 30 (good looking) and still live with their parents. Quiet often things like this happen too. Take it all in your stride ;-)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh, and who cares if people think your crazy for not dating. It's your life. Do whatever you want.


----------



## RoX

Maybe its too late to be replying to this post, but it might be of use to any outside readers. Many would agree that you find what you're looking for, once you stop looking for it, this might be the simplest solution for you, you're wanting it too badly and its playing on your mind, which is only making you more anxious for it to happen. 

But in my opinion, boyfriends can weigh you down in a way, i'm not saying boyfriends are bad, but if you're the kind of person who's partially planned their life, like for instance when you finish college you expect to go overseas for two years and get an internship, having a boyfriend may change this, because once you get to that point you're not only making decisions for yourself, you're making a big decision that needs to include both of you. ie. will the relationship last those two years, are you willing to give it up so that your boyfriend can go somewhere else in the world to pursue his goals? etc. Rather live your life and make the most of it while you're young, so that you don't regret anything when you're older - do you really want to be one of those people who falls inlove at 19, stays in a relationship for years, finally gets married, then has kids - that's starting that side of your life so young, you know what I mean? I'm sure many people will disagree with me over this issue and say things like, my parents were teenage sweethearts and are still madly inlove, etc, and i'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, but you only live once - and there's only a few years of that "once" that you can truly be carefree and do what you like without having to think of being responsible because you have a husband and kids and a job and a house.

P.S. If you've still got your heart set on finding a boyfriend, you're not helping yourself by just waiting for one to show up, sadly, that's not how it works. Why don't you join some sort of college club or society, this is a good way of meeting new people (including boys) and building up self confidence and social skills, you might not find a boyfriend, but you might gain a few guy friends, which will help you learn how to approach guys, they can help answer any guy related questions you may have, and they might even have a nice friend to introduce you to.

Good luck in your venture


----------



## heyJude

Wow, I know exactly how you feel. Guys never talk to me either in real life. All I ever seem to attract are "gangsta wannabes", 10-year old kids, or old, fat men old enough to be my grandfather. I told a friend of mine about this, and he says maybe it's because men probably think I already have a boyfriend, but I know that's not the case...I think it's because I look self-conscious, anxious and unapproachable. Guys pick up on that, I guess. It sucks being alone and I hate when my aunt brags nonstop about her son's relationship with his girlfriend. uke

Have you tried online dating, OP? I got tired of being alone and made a profile not too long ago. It helps with taking the pressure off of approaching someone in real life.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Hrm... I can't seem to attract a girl, and when I do they find me boring and too serious.

oh, and too anti-social. 

I'd give anyone a chance, but nobody seems to want to give me a chance. Sucks.


----------



## RyanAdams

heyJude said:


> Wow, I know exactly how you feel. Guys never talk to me either in real life. . I told a friend of mine about this, and he says maybe it's because men probably think I already have a boyfriend,


I agree with your friend.


----------



## Steve28

i'm 28 male in cleveland ohio area and i want to find love so bad.... It almost seems like all of us social anxiety sufferers would do good dating other social anxiety sufferers. Maybe the creators of this site can make a feature like that. But if any woman lives in my area pm me and i would love to start talking.


----------



## kos

5,600 views, wow....


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm in a similar situation, I too feel I will never have a boyfriend...


----------



## fc045

Same way here. Getting closer to 40, but can pass for 30, and I know my life is screwed up. I go to the gym, and am not bad looking. But once I try opening my mouth to say something, I'm written off. 

Remember that guy who joined that PUA, Don Steele's group? 
Then one day he shot ladies at the gym spraying bullets before he offed himself. 

George Soldini, i think was his name.


----------



## BetaBoy90

fc045 said:


> Same way here. Getting closer to 40, but can pass for 30, and I know my life is screwed up. I go to the gym, and am not bad looking. But once I try opening my mouth to say something, I'm written off.
> 
> Remember that guy who joined that PUA, Don Steele's group?
> Then one day he shot ladies at the gym spraying bullets before he offed himself.
> 
> George Soldini, i think was his name.


Yes the mating game is a tricky game indeed, and it only seems to be getting harder and harder to connect with the many zombies of the civilized world. I feel that if you look hard enough though you'll find someone who you can be comfortable with and love.


----------



## jimity

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


Happiness come from inside of you.. not in the concept of a boyfriend. I know it's hard but go and talk to a guy but if you really want a boyfriend you should do the approaching! Gay because not dating???:no Gay being seen in bed with another chick


----------



## watashi

I never had a teenage dating experience either. Until I was like 20 and in college no guy ever showed interest in me or asked me out. I think high school is too much of a popularity contest. If you're a loner and outcast, it's enough for people to stay away. College is better though, try talking to people more. Maybe make some friends, hang out with them and meet guys that way?


----------



## rctriplefresh5

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


bump nice to hear a girl have this issue.


----------



## RetroDoll

well maybe you never will. if that's what you want, it's a shame but some of these people won't tell you, life doesn't always give you what you want. :no

maybe try other methods or something. i'm 31 and it never happened for me and i stopped bullsh*ting and saying 'oh it will one day' all dreamy eyed. now i know if it ain't happened yet, it's never going to. but that's just me.


----------



## stranger25

I find it hard to believe the women here can be 21, 25, 35 and never had a relationship with a guy. I know what really happens though. The real truth is, you've gotten tons of interest all that time but you rejected all the guys. Sorry, but that's nothing compared to the, should I say, potentionally lifelong incelibacy a male can be put through. 

So let's compare a woman in her 30's who "never had a boyfriend"....... (because she's too shallow?) that has the upper hand in the dating scene and society..... compared to a guy who:

Never had a girlfriend, never had a date, never had any friends that were female before EVER, and is still a virgin. Can't even get a female to be his friend. Who doesn't have the upper hand in society because he was born male with an average face and a genuine personality that doesn't compute with the mainstream sheeple.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

I wish I had a boyfriend. I feel so desperate and so confused all the time. I don't even know how to deal with this problem, honestly. It feels like I truly have no way out of my hell hole...


----------



## Monroee

stranger25 said:


> The real truth is, you've gotten tons of interest all that time but you rejected all the guys.


How do you know this?? I've never been approached by a guy & I'm too socially anxious to approach them. How does your theory stand? ESPECIALLY when you're responding to someone on an SA forum.

I just don't get you. *facepalm*


----------



## stranger25

What I'm saying is the difference between being 20-30 and getting at least interest, or rejecting because you are too shallow, and being 20-30 and getting NO interest at all, basically nothing, no flirts or approaches, dates whatever is like a whole differnt ballpark. If the reason a woman is 20-30 and never had a boyfriend is because she rejects every guy in sight, the problem is her. Not because men only care about looks and sex. That's all bologna. Although I will say even if the woman that's 30 says she never recieved interest before (and witnesses, and a life review can be done by a psychologist to scientifically prove this) then I'd probably believe it. Women, their problems are not so much not being able to meet, or get interest from ANYONE, it's as they get this interest it's more of them wanting someone who is better than them. Like a rich guy, or a jerk. Like some trophy. But some girl at a rib burnoff telling some nerd guy at a coffee shop who says he never had a girlfriend and he's 25 and the girl says she never had a boyfriend either (but wouldn't give the nerd the time of day)


----------



## RetroDoll

stranger25 said:


> I* find it hard to believe the women here can be 21, 25, 35 and never had a relationship with a guy. I know what really happens though. The real truth is, you've gotten tons of interest all that time but you rejected all the guys.* Sorry, but that's nothing compared to the, should I say, potentionally lifelong incelibacy a male can be put through.
> 
> So let's compare a woman in her 30's who "never had a boyfriend"....... (because she's too shallow?) that has the upper hand in the dating scene and society..... compared to a guy who:
> 
> Never had a girlfriend, never had a date, never had any friends that were female before EVER, and is still a virgin. Can't even get a female to be his friend. Who doesn't have the upper hand in society because he was born male with an average face and a genuine personality that doesn't compute with the mainstream sheeple.


I like how you just took it upon yourself to decide 'what _really_ happened' to the women on here :roll as opposed to what we actually say has taken place in life. Yes, we're all shallow, wtf? if it was a guy saying 'they never had a gf or never had sex' you wouldn't say it was 'hard to beleive.' I don't know where you get that women have an upper hand in the dating scene, that only applies if we couldn't care less what type of bf we have. yea, in that case, any woman can get a guy -- but who wants any, old joe off the street? Guys don't feel obligated to settle, so why should we? Then when you factor in the massive amounts of expectations men put on women in various areas, the idea that _most _men don't date ugly, fat, quiet, passive women, acne prone, whatever. Yea. So not every woman becomes instant 'dating' material by default. Also, I resent the tone that you have, that it must be something we're doing wrong, and some innocent "never got laid guy" just has bad luck. Bullsh*t. I think you should stick to thinking for the guys and not for the women because you're doing a piss poor job at it....


----------



## pudz

If you look through the world with my eyes, I'll tell you that men have it harder than women because its socially not normal to not be masculline and initiate. Being shy for guys gets no where because the more straightfoward girls are going to go for the more masculine types. If the girl does in fact like shy guys, she can try all she wants and give all the signals she wants or just stare at him with a smile... and the dude is going to totally ignore the crap out of you and be afraid... if he is shy or has sa.

Through my eyes, there are women and men out there that have the same problem. Some women probably can't attract other men like some men can't attract other females. 

And then there are guys that actually do the choosing instead of persuing because he is a chick magnet.

Maybe the girls here are attracting the wrong types of guys? If you're shy and he's shy... you won't get anywhere unless you have a mutual friend. 

It's socially acceptable for girls to be shy because men love and embrace the feminine side of women. I'm not saying outgoing women can't be really attractive because of her looks/ feminine side either. 

Well... the point is, for thinking purposes.... how ready and healthy are you to be able to produce children???

Male w/ masculinity have better genes to pass on?
Female w/ more motherly/ feminine qualities have a better chance at birth?


----------



## RetroDoll

two people with the same problem be them male or female -- what difference does it make 'who has it harder?' they have the same damn problem. There is no arguement on my end about 'who has it harder' it's a moot point. It's also not socially acceptable, for women to not be feminine, motherly/wanting children, etc. So what's your point? Men can't be weak and women can't be ugly, etc.... if you look around on the net these types of sites that deal with anxiety, dating/relationship/sex/anxiety, etc. are almost always geared towards men as if women do not have these problems (I mean how could they possibly?!). It's retarded and men need to quit thinking like this, when clearly there are women who have these types of issues especially if we're saying we do. You're not in our personal lives and heads, bodies how could you know. You don't.


----------



## stranger25

Actually a girl who isn't thin will still have options. Like on dating sites.


----------



## RetroDoll

stranger25 said:


> Actually a girl who isn't thin will still have options. Like on dating sites.


so what? guys have the same options....:idea and just because theirs online dating doesn't mean someone will want you simply because you have a vagina (well maybe they will want you only for that reason) but doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## ambergris

Well, _I_ know that I've never had the opportunity to reject anyone, and that the idea I must have had 'tons of interest' in my 34 years simply by virtue of possessing a vagina is frankly hilarious (I'm overweight with bad teeth and a comedy accent, lol). I know this is true, so I'm not going to waste my time debating it with some random woman-hater who's never going to believe me anyway.


----------



## au Lait

Stranger25...you need to start accepting that your worldview on women and dating is wrong. Stop insulting the OP and other women who have issues with relationships by telling them they are shallow. 

It is wrong of you to assume that the OP is shallow, and it is cruel to try and minimize the hardships she has suffered simply b/c you can't accept that the way you view women is wrong.

You always complain that no women want to be your friend, so let me ask you, do you think you deserve the friendship of women, after you constantly call us all shallow and various other insulting names? 

Friendship, with anyone of any gender, is a privilege not a right. You earn friendships by being the kind of person that people want to be friends with. Why would a woman want to be friends with someone who clearly hates her based on her gender?

You could have friends of the female persuasion if you would just realize that your attitude is what puts us off.


----------



## stranger25

I don't remember "insulting" the OP, that was directed towards 30 year old "virgin" women in general. Holograms of my imagination.



RetroDoll said:


> so what? guys have the same options....:idea and just because theirs online dating doesn't mean someone will want you simply because you have a vagina (well maybe they will want you only for that reason) but doesn't guarantee anything.


Sarcasm? I WISH us guys had the same options with women lol.


----------



## RetroDoll

stranger25 said:


> I don't remember "insulting" the OP, that was directed towards 30 year old "virgin" women in general. Holograms of my imagination.
> 
> Sarcasm? I WISH us guys had the same options with women lol.


I stopped caring. good bye.


----------



## shadow cougar

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend.


I don't and I'm 29.

I've never been in any kind of relationship and I doubt I ever will be. I just conclude that maybe one day I may find someone or I might not.


----------



## Emzzy

*Stuff*

Hi im kinda new to this but when i saw the first post from KC-Blue-eyes its similar to my own problem Im 20yrs old and i never had a boyfriend never had that first kiss.....i know i know it sounds kinda saddd i mean hav friends dat hav already done "IT" but i guess im waiting for right person for me..soo kc ur not alone in this as u can see from the many comments. I have learned to enjoy me time just as u shud enjoy being with yhself and when ur guy comes along he'll enjoy being with u too. Yes i get that lonely feeling wen i go out and all the couples in the wrld decide to show up in the same place as me :| but its better to be alone than to rush into something with someone who might be totally wrong for you soo chillax LOVE YOURSELF!! U dont need a boyfriend to be happy in this point in ur life k chic............Just becus ur single doesnt mean u hav to be gay ppl can be such idiots:b


----------



## Socialanxiety11

The fact is that i'm just a fugly person. I'll NEVER have a boyfriend or husband because they will most likely find me too shy, too skinny, too weird, and just overall not interesting. They will run away because i'm not what they want. I'm not good enough for any man, nobody wants me. I'll most likely end up living alone and die alone and having like 40 rats or cats in my home.


----------



## Perkins

Same situation. :\


----------



## foe

i don't think i'll ever get a girlfriend. :cry


----------



## MsDaisy

KC,
Couldn't you find a boyfriend through the grape vine, at work, or other social groups? You should get out and hunt down a man. They seem to be everywhere in public places. Put on a little of your dazzling female charm. and a smile. Show interest in his shoes.. compliment his expertise shaving skills.. laugh at his jokes...use eye contact and don't forget to smile. Just be your 'charming' self.

:con I realize this is more difficult than it sounds. That's why I'm still single.


----------



## saltyleaf

*another sufferer :/*

reading these posts just made me realize how much alike we all are. i myself am single and have been that way since my freshmen year of high school. i am now 21 and still no boyfriend. i've only had 3 boyfriends but nothing serious b/c at the time i was barely 15. 
i could lie and say i dont know what the problem is but i do. im painstakingly shy when it comes to guys i like, and i am the queen of making any normal situation completely awkward. it's such an impediment! i havent had any family members make any gay comments but they do ask why i dont have a boyfriend which gets really annoying. friends and family alwasy say im too pretty to not have one but beauty is subjective and though they see it i dont really. 
it does make me sad to think i wont ever find a husband or significant other. who wants to grow old alone or not have a family? i just have to tell myself it's only temporary and in the meantime focus on school and maybe i'll find a guy along the way.


----------



## crookedsmile

I used to be that way when I was in high school but after awhile I realized that wanting a boyfriend just because I didn't have one meant that I wasn't mature enough to be in a relationship. I've had my fair share of rejections :cry and flops but it just means they weren't meant for me and someone who will truly appreciate and love me will come along someday. :squeeze


----------



## HARPO777

"it can't rain all the time" 

The Crow???


----------



## Quazimoto

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *Yah, I know what you mean. Except I'm 22 and all so, what can I say I'm an old maid. I really want a boyfriend, but then I'm afraid it'll end up that I'm not good enough. And also I'm not sure how good I'd be at maintaining a relationship. It scares me that I'll never have one, but then I'm afraid of getting hurt if I do get one.*


I think this is one of the major problems with why some chronically single people can't seem to find a relationship; Fear. Tis the great killer of hope. Sure, asking someone out can be a terrifying thing with all the possible rejection scenerios that play through your mind, but what if they say yes. Of course, that can sometimes be even more frightening. My point is that that anyone in hopes of finding love has to be able and willing to fight through the fright and risk the outcome or else you'll never be able to reap the reward. I know, I know, tis a much easier thing to say than to do (and frankly I should probably head my own advice more often).



Bob Slydell said:


> If someone wants to be my girlfriend im 22 and male and not gay.
> 
> I get asked if im gay alot too and it get really annoying.
> 
> So once again, any chicks interested just PM me and we will get to know each other.
> 
> Peace.


You might want to refrain from using the term "chicks". It's often deemed rather derogatory to women. That said, allow me to piggy-back on your words and offer the same for myself...

ME: 28 years old - definitely not gay - bit of a weirdo, but enjoys being so - Super nice fella (told I'm too nice as times, but I'd rather not change that) - looking for love, but often too afraid or lacking in the confidence needed to approach a lady - happy to chat with any lovely lasses that may wish to write. 



Empress_D said:


> what kinda sucks is that guys like confident girls and being as our SA makes us shy, i think guys tend to look past us. But I agree that once you stop looking is when you're probably going to find a bf. And getting to know someone on the internet would probably be a lot easier since there's no anxiety involved then when you meet, you already know them.
> 
> I think i'm just gonna join damn eharmony or something


Guys liking confident girls is probably mostly true. Ditto for girls liking confident guys. Personally, I much prefer shy girls, but I wouldn't really come close to calling myself normal, so...

The once you stop looking argument does seem to hold some merit, but I don't think people really stop and wonder why that is. Often times, at least it seems to me, people find love after they stop looking for it not because they've stopped looking, but because they've stopped looking for a certain type. IMO, typcasting is one of the biggest reasons people struggle to find that special someone. They get an idea in their head about what they want or much worse, what they should want, and overlook a man or woman that would be just about perfect for them. Once you stop looking, you also stop looking for a type, which means you subconsciously open yourself up to the possibility of a person you may have overwise overlooked.



LostInReverie said:


> I wish. The thing is that no man (nor woman) has ever approached me. So there never has been a guy for me to judge his intention with. I have asked a few guys out and I deeply regret doing so considering their reactions. I just get the feeling that I'm alone in this and there really isn't anyone out there as repelling as I am. Hell, I can't even make friends. Thanks for the help, though. I suppose I shouldn't have started. You'd think I would've learned by now. I don't belong here.
> 
> As for attractiveness not mattering, that is complete bull****.


Well, consider yourself officially approached. 

Not the same thing as a guy coming up to you in person, this I know, but perhaps it'll put a smile on your face nonetheless.

As for attractivness not mattering; You're right, it is total bull****... to a point. I think we can all agree that attractive people will almost always have an easier time finding significant others. However, what people find attractive varies so much that even people who are less good looking by society's warped standards will find plenty of people who find them attractive. Of course, everyone has a different idea what good looking is, so looks don't really matter so long as you find the person you're with attractive enough to not be frightened if they were lying next to you when you woke up.

And as for there not being a person out there as repelling as you seem to believe you are. I believe the word I'm looking for is PSSSHA! Trust me miss, there most assuredly is people out there who feel the same way as you. Heck, there be one typing this right now. Seriously. Repelling women is like my super power or something. I don't even have to look there way... They just scatter, like cockroaches when you turn on a light, at the mere thought of me. Too bad the power isn't very useful, otherwise I'd get into the super-villian racket and make a fortune.



Socialanxiety11 said:


> The fact is that i'm just a fugly person. I'll NEVER have a boyfriend or husband because they will most likely find me too shy, too skinny, too weird, and just overall not interesting. They will run away because i'm not what they want. I'm not good enough for any man, nobody wants me. I'll most likely end up living alone and die alone and having like 40 rats or cats in my home.


I like shy and weird. Not hung up on looks much and am rather uninteresting myself. Perhaps we'd make a good pair (and if not, I'm certain there's someone out there who'd love to have you as their girlfriend or wife). Though, the 40 cats or rats might be a turn off as I have allergies to cat hair and find rats to be shifty (they're up to something, I just don't know what yet... don't worry though, I'm gonna find out sooner or later). Maybe a couple small dogs and some fish. 



crookedsmile said:


> I used to be that way when I was in high school but after awhile I realized that wanting a boyfriend just because I didn't have one meant that I wasn't mature enough to be in a relationship. I've had my fair share of rejections :cry and flops but it just means they weren't meant for me and someone who will truly appreciate and love me will come along someday. :squeeze


Very wise words.


----------



## elvin jones

LostInReverie said:


> No, not "if you're a girl", it's "if you're a pretty girl". I absolutely hate it that guys see all women in their head as all attractive women and really don't get that if you're not attractive, you're not approached, especially if you're shy. Not saying the OP is unattractive, just saying I'm ****ing sick of these stupid generalizations that make me feel like I'm not considered a female.


So many people on here assume that if you are female you will have guys just crawling all over you. I can see how it must feel invalidating to hear such nonsense when you aren't being constantly approached by men. I think guys have it easier in this regard. If we happen to spot someone that we like it's up to us to talk to them. I rather have that than wait for them to come to me. This way my fate is up to me and me alone.


----------



## Droidsteel

I am amazed at the amount of girls in this thread who have never had boyfriends


----------



## elvin jones

AlphaZombie said:


> I am waiting for the perfect woman. Not going to date loads if people


I don't mean to burst your bubble but the perfect woman doesn't exist. She is stuff of fantasy only existing in movies. Afterall we are all human with flaws and insecurities. The whole purpose of dating is to find someone that is right for you. If you keep waiting for someone perfect to fall on your lap you might run the risk of being alone forever.


----------



## Pinkwhiterose

Droidsteel said:


> I am amazed at the amount of girls in this thread who have never had boyfriends


well, believe it or not, it's true (sadly)


----------



## adamac

Droidsteel said:


> I am amazed at the amount of girls in this thread who have never had boyfriends


Your amazed that so many girls on a *Social Anxiety* website have never had boyfriends :?


----------



## Crystal116

Go on the Internet, to match.com or Yahoo Singles. I met a few people on the Internet, it's a good way to start!


----------



## FlickSticks123

ok shy girls are always the most attractive girls for some reason idk every time iv had a crush its been on like the really shy girls usually they just are a lot better people or they just have good hearts and are nicer people. but my problem was i was also really shy so i was like to scared to talk to them lol. also i really dont like how everyone has to be dating. the most meaningful relationships iv ever had have been best friends. or just like best bros i love best bros who you just like hangout play video games watch horror movies and eat a lot of junk food with those are way better than bf's or gf's .


----------



## wishing on a star

i feel the same....but part of me thinks that im not even ready for a relationship cuz i hv issues with people getting too close...im scared that when they get too close they won't like wat they see or that im not someone they expected me to be. im scared that he will end up leaving like everybody else..


----------



## Ashley1990

i am such a weird women...i dnt deserve a boyfirend..


----------



## kanra

You have years ahead of you to get a boyfriend, haha! You're only 18. Don't worry.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

adamac said:


> Your amazed that so many girls on a *Social Anxiety* website have never had boyfriends :?


I would imagine much of their anxiety stems from being ugly, hence why they have never had a boyfriend.


----------



## Witan

IWantToDie said:


> *I would imagine much of their anxiety stems from being ugly*, hence why they have never had a boyfriend.


:con


----------



## elvin jones

IWantToDie said:


> I would imagine much of their anxiety stems from being ugly, hence why they have never had a boyfriend.


Actually there are lot of hotties on here. 

Sure looks help but if you are too nervous to carry on a conversation it's meaningless.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Well you gotta stop saying things like "I am never going to be happy with life," dear! Other people loving you and wanting to be with you and all...that's fantastic stuff. It comes with a price, no lie, it's not without trial, but it's fantastic. _You _loving you, though, that's absolutely the best. No other love is more fantastic. Get to that positive place. You're still going to have bad days but always remind yourself that you are enough, you are beautiful, you are valued and cherished in life because you choose to be, and you'll be alright. You'll get through the loneliness and bad feelings. :yes Getting there is tough but make that your goal. That is something that once you accomplish, it won't matter who is or isn't in your life.


----------



## millenniumman75

IWantToDie said:


> I would imagine much of their anxiety stems from being ugly, hence why they have never had a boyfriend.


I think "feeling" ugly as opposed to "being" ugly would fit here.


----------



## Coexistence

It's hard for a girl to approach a guy, or let him know that you like him. But trust me; if the guy is in to you, and you give him one inch, he will take a mile. Atleast most guys do; like me. If a girl flirts with me someway or another, I will put all my effort in getting that girl. Waiting for a guy may take a bit more time but is 'safer'. Going out and try to (act like you) have a good time. 

I never go speak to a girl who doesn't make eye contact or doesn't seem to be enjoying herself, unless I'm drunk and I will definately get rejected, because I obviously find out they aren't interested. Show some interest and the guys should come after you. May be hard staying positive I know, but it's the best thing you could do...

An old topic but I figured there are still a lot of girls with the same problem anyway.


----------



## StarryEyed15

Same here, I know how you feel. I am worried because I want an introverted partner, but how do 2 introverts meet each other if we are both scared to approach someone we are interested in? I think I too am intimidating because from another person's point of view, I probably look stern, or cold. But I am usually deep in thought, my mind runs a million miles a minute so I am sure my exterior comes off mean, or snobby, or cold. I try to act more approachable by wearing brighter colors to appear more soft (even though I love wearing blacks, grays, and blues). I do smile, but I don't always talk unless I feel the need to. I can be melancholy, it's just my nature, it just sucks because I want to meet a guy like me, but I wouldn't approach me if I were a guy either. :/


----------



## Kusjmamire

PM me a picture of you, and i am going to say with 100% accurancy, if you can get a boyfriend or not, based on what you told about yourself, and the picture.

I'm waiting.


----------



## WinterWhite

Never had a boyfriend in my life... Dun think i am ugly, on the voluptuous side not fat or obese though ( 1.65, 48kg ).. Guys never approach me school or work, getting ignored by them a lot of them though i don't bother to talk to them.. When i walk on streets they don't give me a second glance but i don't care.. my current passion are my hamsters..


----------



## Toppington

Kusjmamire said:


> PM me a picture of you, and i am going to say with 100% accurancy, if you can get a boyfriend or not, based on what you told about yourself, and the picture.
> 
> I'm waiting.


Last Activity: 08-22-2009 07:41 PM

You might be waiting a while...


----------



## Droidsteel

adamac said:


> Your amazed that so many girls on a *Social Anxiety* website have never had boyfriends :?


Umm, no need to get arsey, most of the girls on here have had boyfriends.

Just because someone has social anxiety it doesn't mean they can't function socially AT ALL.


----------



## criss

*what i realy whant*

i fell the same way, but I try to look good right person can not ask for more but in a description would be 20-29 years old, nice, protective, and I did smell the flesh, but have a great Soul
trying for a long time for me this thing can not happen but lucky others. well not gay are bisez but tostusi I want someone to hear me.


----------



## criss

*what i realy whant*

i fell the same way,i have 16, but I try to look good right person can not ask for more but in a description would be 20-29 years old, nice, protective, and I did smell the flesh, but have a great Soul
trying for a long time for me this thing can not happen but lucky others. well not gay are bisez but tostusi I want someone to hear me.


----------



## stargazer2424

Empress_D said:


> what kinda sucks is that guys like confident girls and being as our SA makes us shy, i think guys tend to look past us. But I agree that once you stop looking is when you're probably going to find a bf. And getting to know someone on the internet would probably be a lot easier since there's no anxiety involved then when you meet, you already know them.
> 
> I think i'm just gonna join damn eharmony or something


That actually does work, I have SA. But I met this guy online through some friends and a few weeks ago we finally met in person, it was a lot easier to talk with him. I've never had a boyfriend either, and I still don't now. But it's nice to know that I am not completley awkward around guys.


----------



## saltyleaf

i feel like this all the time. i think my fake bubbly personality makes me approachable but i have absolutely no communications skills when it comes to a guy i like or one that's interested in me. so a date with me or just small talk will be an absolute disaster. FML


----------



## Socialanxiety11

Face it, men suck and women suck. Most are sh*t bags anyway, this goes for all men and all women. I'm not a lesbian, but i can see why some men refuse to marry. I will most likely be single for the rest of my life. I don't care anymore. **** everyone.


----------



## komorikun

This is a pretty old old thread. Seems that Stranger25 may be gone but he has been replaced by many other posters with similar views....


----------



## Ckg2011

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> I'm not trying to be depressing or anything I truly believe this. I've seen the ugliest of ugly people be in relationships and can find a boyfriend. No boys show any interest in me expect older men who I have no interest in. I get a few guys who look at me and talk to me if I'm with someone I know and that person knows them and they give a little "hi" and a few looks but nothing. I don't know if it's because I look so serious or what but no guys ever talk to me or anything. Could it be because I'm not approachable? How do you act approachable? I thought getting back into school would make me happier but I'm really not. I was thinking maybe it's because I need someone. My best friend who just a few weeks ago never had an actual boyfriend that you go out places with and doesn't do the whole boyfriend dating thing, this week tells me that she now has one and then said something about I just "need to go get a boyfriend" like out of the blue. How do you find happiness? I am never going to be happy with life. Yeah I know I'm 18 I have time but EVERYONE has a boyfriend or girlfriend. My mother already asked me if I was gay and most people probably think I am like everyone thinks it's so crazy when your aren't dating.


 I'll be your boyfriend. :squeeze


----------



## BobtheBest

komorikun said:


> This is a pretty old old thread. Seems that Stranger25 may be gone but he has been replaced by many other posters with similar views....


Lol, you can say that again. :yes


----------



## whereiswanda

unfortunately I have been feeling the same way. During high school It never really bothered me that I didn't have a boyfriend because I always thought that I was very young and I didn't think I'd be able to sustain a relationship anyway. Also I never really found anyone at my school to be interesting or that i was attracted to. When I found out that one of my friends had got a bf I was ever so surprised because it was so unexpected of someone like her, I mean she was rather a plain Jane type , and rather conservative , never have I seen a boy look twice or give her the eye. Now it wasn't until my best friend got her first boyfriend in year 11 , this is when I thought that it would be my turn soon because my best friend was just like me , had no experience with being a gf etc, but she found someone quite easily. The problem I have is basically , people always tell me that I'm a kind , funny , and pretty girl , I not exactly shy I mean if someone approaches me ill talk to them , like I've never considered my self to be shy , except only in the classroom. I just feel like maybe I must be sending off a negative vibe to boys because , not ever have I been asked out. I mean by someone at school that I know . Going out with friends I do get a few looks from guys tbh I know that men do look at me , but that's not what I want. it's more to do with school the guys just don't even try to talk to me and I think maybe they don't get me I really don't know. Plus there is this guy who works in my local supermarket he looks around my age , and I find him very attractive. This guy has seen me several time , and I know that he's looked out for me , like turning around to try a catch my eye sort of thing. One day after school I asked him a question about in store jobs , now I thought that he's working its nit exactly right to disturb or try and flirt in his workplace. he replied to me and that's where it's left . I really would like to talk to him properly but I just know how to get his attention so he'd talk to me as he is working! I'm an old fashioned kind of girl which again may explain why I'm still single, I won't go up to the guy ! help me please I ts my confidence that's keeping me single


----------



## extremly

Do you really want a boyfriend though? The amount of emotional support you need to put into a relationship can be draining. I don't mind short relationships but, gf/bf sounds like a long time thing.


----------



## TheaterofHope

*Girlfriends to men with SAS are like finding jobs in this economy.*

I bet the OP got 5-10 private messages (resumes). She will have to pick one to make capital for herself (support/pleasure).

And you don't know what job you will get. You know the field though...


----------



## TheaterofHope

*I will tell you 'Sasers' this.

You can never get a job online or its very difficult. Go out and hand your resumes somewhere else.*


----------



## extremly

TheaterofHope said:


> *Girlfriends to men with SAS are like finding jobs in this economy.*
> 
> I bet the OP got 5-10 private messages (resumes). She will have to pick one to make capital for herself (support/pleasure).
> 
> And you don't know what job you will get. You know the field though...


yeah lmao! I bet like 50 guys pmed her


----------



## nullptr

TheaterofHope said:


> You can never get a job online or its very difficult. Go out and hand your resumes somewhere else.[/B]


So true, I actually want a programming job, but they all require you to be at least in college.


----------



## TheaterofHope

I am amazing


----------



## essixo

Having a boyfriend is not important... If it is, why don't you find someone who also may have SA? That way you can relate to one another. 

Anyways, personally I think you should go out have fun at this age and strengthen yourself... You are too young to worry about boyfriend.


----------



## nullptr

essixo said:


> Having a boyfriend is not important... If it is, why don't you find someone who also may have SA? That way you can relate to one another.


Two people with SA dating is very hard to achieve as neither will actually ask the other out.


----------



## AngelClare

Want2Bconfident said:


> I do agree that attractiveness doesn't matter much to lots of guys, I think most guys will find any woman who is slim attractive.
> 
> But I think anyone who lacks confidence, whether they are a man or woman will find it hard to get dates. Confidence is key. Like I said higher up, people need to stop dwelling on negatives, its just so wrong!


With women it's not really an issue of confidence. It's how they dress. It's also partly attitude. Basically a guy gets a vibe that she is not a sexual being. He senses that it would take months to get anywhere with her.

Of course you don't want a guy who only wants you for sex but to attract that guy in the first place you have to be a little sexy in your appearance and attitude.

Again, I'm not saying you have dress or act ****ty. You can be classy and sexy at the same time.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

welcome to the club.


----------



## Freiheit

I can't even have a decent conversation without twitching and sweating so I probably won't be able to think about relationships for a very long time. Lol


----------



## rich176

*SA and relationships*

_I'm bi. And I'm interested in a guy. whom I think I've a jerk to him. I can't talk with people. I can't offer anything. This sa has ruined my career. I think its important to everyone to connect with someone. Id like to have his support and company.but I can't even go there to say hi or start a conversation. i just can't. I'm usually a jerk to people like I ignore then completely and then I feel awful with myself. I just wish there was a way to get rid of this thing in my mind. I want to be content. I'm aware you'll never be happy 100%, cuz it happy was is a state of mind. But you can at least be content with who you are, I am not._


----------



## Nostrils10

Keep your heads up guys and gals :-D... I wish I could help more but we just have to stay positive...

and with that being said....

I don't know if i'll ever have a gf again!!! I love meeting new women and hanging out of course, except for the fact that I'm the idiot who: becomes friends with girls and somehow we end up having sex, and we tryyyyy to keep it from being awkward but of course it's always awkward... then I become the A-hole for being honest and saying the feelings aren't there....and it makes me feel terrible because I would never intentionally hurt anyone but....I do...

it almost feels like the SAME STORY OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN.... and I know it seems as easy as "hey keep it in your pants" or something like that, and I try to open up a little but if it's not right it's just not right.. you know?...so I guess that's why I say be patient and keep your(our) heads up...but don't settle!!! I guess I'm picky and I think that's a good thing in a sense, but I don't even know what I want and thats the weird part... 


and I guess long story short.....I just can't remember the last time I've met a girl and had a big "crush" or anything... and that really bums me out...I miss that giddy feeling lol... i really really really do....and even worse, I live in So Cal so I feel I have no reason to complain because women are EVERYWHERE... I dno needed to vent it really trips me out!

thanks guys


----------



## KCDubs

Socialanxiety11 said:


> The fact is that i'm just a fugly person. I'll NEVER have a boyfriend or husband because they will most likely find me too shy, too skinny, too weird, and just overall not interesting. They will run away because i'm not what they want. I'm not good enough for any man, nobody wants me. I'll most likely end up living alone and die alone and having like 40 rats or cats in my home.


Well what if I like shy, skinny, weird people. And maybe I find uninteresting people interesting. Don't be so hard on yourself. Your good enough for plenty of men, and you shouldn't let anybody, including yourself, tell you otherwise.


----------



## irishbreakfasttea

I know how you feel. I feel like my past is too dark and messed up for any guys or girls to handle, so I'm always too afraid to open a conversation with someone who has shown interest in me because I don't want them to learn about my past. 
Sometimes I feel lame that my friends are partying and sleeping with all kinds of guys, while I'm too terrified to even speak to someone I like. 
I'm just so worried that one day I'll meet someone who is perfect for me, but I'll be too nervous to talk to them.


----------



## h00dz

Hrm a post from 2009, I wonder if the OP ever got a boyfriend in the end....



irishbreakfasttea said:


> I know how you feel. I feel like my past is too dark and messed up for any guys or girls to handle, so I'm always too afraid to open a conversation with someone who has shown interest in me because I don't want them to learn about my past.
> Sometimes I feel lame that my friends are partying and sleeping with all kinds of guys, while I'm too terrified to even speak to someone I like.
> I'm just so worried that one day I'll meet someone who is perfect for me, but I'll be too nervous to talk to them.


I'll talk to you!


----------



## Shirotora

I did have a girlfriend but now I don't so I feel really lonely, I miss having a girlfriend. It's a great feeling to make a person you love smile. It makes me sad and lonely just thinking about it. I'm changing things in my life so I hoping that will help me.

It's confusing though, when a girl says she wants a boyfriend and then rejects the guy who was really interested. But yeah, either wait for a guy to ask or do it yourself. Don't think the guy has to ask a girl out because My ex asked me out and we were together for a year and six months.


----------



## Eabie

I didn't have any kind of romantic or sexual relationship until I was 26. It started online where I was able to show my personality more, and progressed to meeting in person. I've been married to him for a few years now. But the funny thing is I also assumed I would never, ever have a boyfriend. And I mean *ever*. The thought used to fill me with so much despair and made me feel so worthless, especially when I saw friends hopping from boyfriend to boyfriend or girlfriend to girlfriend, as though finding sexual relationships was the easiest thing in the world. It made me feel ugly.

For one thing, I'm gay, and thus pickings are even slimmer for me. Factor in being very skinny, very shy, and very inexperienced and it just seemed highly likely I'd spend my life alone. I was in the process of accepting this truism when I met my future loving husband. All I can say is you may or may not find a boyfriend, but don't think it makes you a better person. While I've learned and grown from my relationship with my husband, I also know that I'm the same person that I was before I met him and could just as easily have never met him and remained single.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I probably won't either, but I've learned to accept it


----------



## irishbreakfasttea

Shirotora said:


> I did have a girlfriend but now I don't so I feel really lonely, I miss having a girlfriend. It's a great feeling to make a person you love smile. It makes me sad and lonely just thinking about it. I'm changing things in my life so I hoping that will help me.
> 
> It's confusing though, when a girl says she wants a boyfriend and then rejects the guy who was really interested. But yeah, either wait for a guy to ask or do it yourself. Don't think the guy has to ask a girl out because My ex asked me out and we were together for a year and six months.


A lot of times girls who reject guys who ask them out 
a. feel like theyre not good enough,
b. have high standards, or
c. have a crush on someone else

I would love to ask a guy out, but honestly it's just too daunting for me. I'll have moments where I think he likes me, and I feel like the signs are there, but then I start to doubt myself and the SA takes over. I chicken out, i guess ops


----------



## crystaltears

I forgot if I posted here before. But anyway I don't even have friends so how am I supposed to get a boyfriend? :|


----------



## Shirotora

irishbreakfasttea said:


> A lot of times girls who reject guys who ask them out
> a. feel like theyre not good enough,
> b. have high standards, or
> c. have a crush on someone else
> 
> I would love to ask a guy out, but honestly it's just too daunting for me. I'll have moments where I think he likes me, and I feel like the signs are there, but then I start to doubt myself and the SA takes over. I chicken out, i guess ops


That's annoying to me. :/
If it's high standarts or have a crush on someone else, they usually have low chances to be with a guy to enjoy. I'm really sure I'm a great guy to be with they're just to blind and not give a chance to know it.
I wish I knew how to make them feel good enough because usually I try to get to know a little about them first before asking them out. I usually just want to meet them in person but they just don't for some reason. I just don't see the reason why they think they're not good enough.


----------



## paintgirl

Somtimes, guys ask me out or try to text/FB message me but then I get weird and make an excuse to break it off. Dating seems to be a lot of work and I don't know if I can handle anything more than friendship (because even friendship is a lot of work for me).


----------



## Glass Child

The true question is, do people want a bf/gf, or do they want someone they think is special?


----------



## Shirotora

Glass Child said:


> The true question is, do people want a bf/gf, or do they want someone they think is special?


I for one rather a wife that's special to me and be special to her.


----------



## Lushiro

Welcome to the club, i dont think i'll ever have a girlfriend.


----------



## SilentlySuffering

I've been back and forth with saying this. There's been times where I've tried to be positive and say "Maybe it's not your time." It's just I'm really really scared that I may not end up having a boyfriend because of the way I am. For someone with low self-esteem, it's not really a good thing to get in a relationship unless that person is just meant for them. Both of my best friends are married. Then here I am, single and never have actually dated before besides from a distance. I'm not sure that actually counts though.


----------



## Nessie91

I cannot find any guys. I'm almost 22 and never been in a relationship..physical included. Sometimes I think I will end up alone.
Any guys that did notice me only wanted to sleep with me..nothing but players. 

Since I have all these anxieties and depression no man will put up with me. I'll probably scare off any man since I have a tendency to be a bit needy and men do not like that trait in a woman.  I sooo want to be in a relationship, go on dates and have a guy that loves me for who I am..I know it won't happen. Maybe I dont deserve to be happy.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Nessie91 said:


> I cannot find any guys. I'm almost 22 and never been in a relationship..physical included. Sometimes I think I will end up alone.
> Any guys that did notice me only wanted to sleep with me..nothing but players.
> 
> Since I have all these anxieties and depression no man will put up with me. I'll probably scare off any man since I have a tendency to be a bit needy and men do not like that trait in a woman.  I sooo want to be in a relationship, go on dates and have a guy that loves me for who I am..I know it won't happen. Maybe I dont deserve to be happy.


I think you need to work on yourself a little bit. Even if you were to get into a relationship right now, it wouldn't fix all your problems and it may even make some worse.

There are a lot of people though (with and without anxiety) who jump into relationships because they're unhappy / scared to be alone etc. But all that does it cause them a great deal of pain later on. Be brave, to strike out on your own and to do your own thing is scary and not always enjoyable in the short term but it makes you a much better human being in the long run.


----------



## Zaidi

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> =


75,664 views just for the word of it? 
Don't tell me you really think that no one would ever go out with you -_-.


----------



## Sacrieur

Glass Child said:


> The true question is, do people want a bf/gf, or do they want someone they think is special?


i wanna get maried n haf four kid too girl to boi

but no1 like me 

i such looser


----------



## Der Ubermensch

So ??? I really don't see the problem here.


----------



## SilentlySuffering

Der Ubermensch said:


> So ??? I really don't see the problem here.


The problem here is that some people don't want to be alone or they wish to experience having a significant other. I guess the more you see it around, the more you wish for it to happen for you. Well I can't speak for everyone because not everyone want to be in a relationship. The ones who long for love and acceptance at times would like to at least have someone.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

KC-Blu-Eyez said:


> =


..


----------



## Der Ubermensch

SilentlySuffering said:


> The problem here is that some people don't want to be alone or they wish to experience having a significant other. I guess the more you see it around, the more you wish for it to happen for you. Well I can't speak for everyone because not everyone want to be in a relationship. The ones who long for love and acceptance at times would like to at least have someone.


Again, so ? I think we can aggree we would all like to have a significant other, be loved and accepted for who we are but when that doesn't happen you just got to accept it and move on. It's not like it's the end of the world. The more you struggle, the deeper you sink. In other words you never know what life has in stored for you. I've given up temporarily on finding a gf seeing how pointless is to keep on banging my head against the wall so I can focus on more important stuff, me.


----------



## littleblackdress

hi people 
when it comes to me, I have a constant fear that when I come across this proper person, I'll spoil everything because I'm pathetic and can't interact with people. I feel that due to my anxiety I can't be myself... When talking to people I'm self conscious and on the verge of panic, so I act odd. Can you relate to this?


----------



## riptide991

Probably not, but look at the bright side, you'll never get herpes!


----------

